# Mustering up some courage...



## Meloetta (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello all! I've been married for almost 6 years (we also have two boys together. 10 month old, and a 5 years old)... Sadly, I'm most certainly far from happy. It's taken some time for me to even post this introduction, so hopefully soon I can build up some more courage to post in the general thread to elaborate a bit more so I can get some help. 

I'm unhappy, but I'm still wanting to fight for this. I'm hoping I'll get some good input/advice because I've tried everything else (marriage counseling, individual counseling, etc). You all seem like you have a lot of good thoughts and ideas, so I'm hopeful that this forum helps me figure some things out! 

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

You found a great place. I started out posting on here back in December, and 8 months later official divorced. I'm the happiest I've ever been now. If you can't save your marriage, be strong enough to save yourself. You are only guaranteed one life, don't waste it and have regret.

Why do you need to find courage to post on here? Only reason I can think of is you don't want your wife to find out.


----------



## Meloetta (Aug 26, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> You found a great place. I started out posting on here back in December, and 8 months later official divorced. I'm the happiest I've ever been now. If you can't save your marriage, be strong enough to save yourself. You are only guaranteed one life, don't waste it and have regret.
> 
> Why do you need to find courage to post on here? Only reason I can think of is you don't want your wife to find out.


Hello GuyInColorado! I'm actually a wife married to my husband. I've fought very hard for years to make this work... Not just for the sake of our children, but for myself. 

I'm having trouble mustering up the courage to post because a lot of these topics I've read are a little intimidating... People are incredibly opinionated (which is totally okay!) and I'm trying to kinda prepare myself for any negative responses. 

It's not because I've done anything worth being crucified for, but my husband has... And I guess I'm not exactly sure I'm ready to handle people possibly saying bad things about him. Considering the things he's done to me, I shouldn't care, but I do still love him and care about him. So... It's hard to explain.. it's very complicated. 

I'm desperate to either fix this or do what I gotta do without him... And I'm hopeful this place might help me see things differently and/or help me with my confidence to do what might ultimately need to be done... So I know I need to suck it up and post soon or else I'll just continue to be stuck where I am!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Meloetta said:


> so hopefully soon I can build up some more courage to post in the general thread to elaborate a bit more so I can get some help.


I was here for three months and had a 1000 posts before I did my own thread. In hindsight, I should not have waited. That is three months lost.

Posting your story is not a hard as you think. Some of us here will guide you.

Please note that generally we favor the side of the poster, so you may get some replies that say your husband is scum. Maybe he isn't, maybe he is. 

Just do it. You will feel better. Why wait and lose more time?


----------



## Meloetta (Aug 26, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> I was here for three months and had a 1000 posts before I did my own thread. In hindsight, I should not have waited. That is three months lost.
> 
> Posting your story is not a hard as you think. Some of us here will guide you.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. Thank you for this.


----------

